# Joey 10/29/18



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

A few flatheads today. Tensaw River. 
Lizards laying on the banks everywhere.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Choot em...... any catfish nuggets this time???


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice, I need to go get me a mess of catfish.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> View attachment 1030460
> 
> 
> View attachment 1030462


Side image shots from the Hbird? I don't have that color palette.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Jason said:


> Choot em...... any catfish nuggets this time???


Yes Sir. These were turned into nuggets. They’re gonna be goooood to!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

kanaka said:


> Side image shots from the Hbird? I don't have that color palette.



Haa!

Kanaka I don’t know what happened. The actual pictures look ok but when I upload those two on here, they spin sideways and get blurry.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Sequoiha said:


> Nice, I need to go get me a mess of catfish.


Thanks Kenny. I’ll be getting with ya in about 20 more engine hrs for a service.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Roger that


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Deep dropping? Like 12-15'?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

lastcast said:


> Deep dropping? Like 12-15'?


I backed out on that trip. Window just wasn’t big enough.

My brothernlaw went out and squashed some mingos though.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Joey , what depth of water were you finding the flatheads in ? I'm thinking about trying for some on Perdido river next week.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Fixed the SI for you.  Still envy your color palette that I don't have.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Hey Joey , what depth of water were you finding the flatheads in ? I'm thinking about trying for some on Perdido river next week.


18-20’. We were fishing dead baits. Fish live and you’ll do better.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I've never had any luck on flatheads using dead bait. I think that all my flatheads have been caught on live fish of some variety or another.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> I've never had any luck on flatheads using dead bait. I think that all my flatheads have been caught on live fish of some variety or another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has to be fresh. Put it on ice as soon as you catch it. We were using large threadfin and gizzard shad. I put them in a ziplock bag or ice bag before icing them down. Don’t want them soaking in the chlorinated ice water.

Don’t know if it really matters but it makes me feel better.


----------

